# High Nitrate Assumption



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

When a tank has GSA or hair algae, is it a given that the nitrate is above the recommended range?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Cris,

Interesting question, I look forward to the responses that you receive. I have been following the "Controlled Imbalances" post by Christian_rubilar here on APC. By increasing my KNO3 I went from GDA to GSA, and by increasing my PO4 I went from GSA to no algae.

I seldom have problems with hair algae except during a new tank startup. It seems to happen during the "nitrogen cycle". Usually I find my Ammonia level is high and that I need to cut back on my lighting period.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Roy,

I had a similar reaction - was fighting GDA something fierce. NO3 was at 10ppm constant. Went to 30ppm of NO3, and GDA has all but disappeared - _almost overnight_. Still not fighting GSA... yet, as I do does PO4...

- Jeff


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I have to buy a bottle of test strips to check the levels of nitrate, phosphate , etc. - and give in to Big Pharma. I feel that their products are all over priced to the precipice.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Go Lamotte, and you'll NEVER go back (although, the Salifert test kits are pretty awesome as well...)


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

You can crank nitrate up nice and high (100ppm if you don't care about the fauna) along side all the other nutrients and not get algae given proper lighting and CO2. The reasons for this are ambiguous and there's a lot of conjecture as to the reason, but the effects have been observed consistently. By limiting various nutrients and altering light/CO2 levels you can induce the algae of your choice, believe it or not.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

taekwondodo said:


> Roy,
> 
> I had a similar reaction - was fighting GDA something fierce. NO3 was at 10ppm constant. Went to 30ppm of NO3, and GDA has all but disappeared - _almost overnight_. Still not fighting GSA... yet, as I do does PO4...
> 
> - Jeff


hmm, maybe I have to stop being stingy with KNO3. I've had to wipe the glass twice a week for quite awhile.


----------

